# Tiefenkartenausschnitte / Hohenwarte



## honeybee (21. April 2005)

Nicht jeder von uns, der an der Hohenwarte ab und an (oder auch öfter) angeln geht, besitzt ein Boot/Echolot. Gerade auch für die Spinnangler unter uns, ist es gut zu wissen, mit was für tiefen er zu rechnen hat.



Ich habe lange gesucht und gefunden, was ich suchte und möchte Euch an meiner Arbeit dran teil haben lassen.
Desweiteren möchte mich auch beim Wassersport- und Freizeitzentrum Hohenwarte Stausee (www.Hohenwarte.de) für die Unterstützung bedanken.


Ich möchte Euch hier nur einige bekannte oder unbekannte Angelstellen als Tiefenkarten zeigen, so das man sich ein genaueres Bild machen kann. Alle sind nicht möglich, da es sonst den Rahmen sprengen würde)



Alterbucht:



*Besonderheiten*: Bootsverkehr, Badegäste

Ausbildungsplattform, Slippanlagen, viele Fische










Loreleifelsen und -Bucht mit Pumpenhaus:

Schöner Taleinschnitt in den Stausee. Ein Bachbett, Wegereste mit Stützmauern und viele große (?) Fische erwarten Euch hier.



*Besonderheiten*: Bootsverkehr, Dampferanlegestelle (25m Abstand)

Mauerreste, gesunkene Stege, Rohrleitung









Schäferwiese:

Besonders bei Fotografen beliebt sind die vielen standorttreuen Zander und Hechte der Größe XXL. (Weitwinkel nicht Vergessen)



*Besonderheiten*: Bootsverkehr, *viele* Fische, Muscheln








An schönen Sommertagen sind hier Hechte jenseits der 1m Grenze zu beobachten außerdem Barsche, Zander und Aale. ( deshalb die vielen Angler)



Eichenwäldchen:

Es erwarten Euch kerzengerade Abfälle, Überhänge, ein Wrack und der Wald.



*Besonderheiten*: umgestürzte Bäume, Steilwand, Wrack, Bäume









Der Flachwasserbereich ist stark zerklüftet, so das Ihr mit etwas Glück auch Welse in den Spalten sehen könnt. (nur die Taucher)



Totenfelsen:

Lasst Euch nicht vom Nahmen des Platzes abschrecken. Wir wissen auch nicht genau warum der Felsen so heißt. Es erwarten Euch hier ein Steilabfall, Bäume und ein Segelbootwrack. 

*Besonderheiten*: Bootsverkehr ,Wrack (meist „bewacht“) , Felsen im Flachwasser 







Das Wrack wird meist von großen Zandern belagert. 

In der Flachwasserzone sind oft riesige Barsch-und Weissfischschwärme zu sehen.



Herrmannsfelsen:



Mit dem Boot in ca. 30min zu erreichen. Der Tauchplatz mit den legendären Welssichtungen!!! Es handelt sich um eine stark zerklüftete fast kerzengerade Wand, in den Nieschen die von umgestürzten Bäumen gedeckt sind hocken tagsüber die Welse. Solange Ihr beim Tauchen nicht allzuviel Krach macht (Ausatemgeräusch, warscheinlich stört sie das) und keine Welsscheuche als Buddy habt könnt Ihr mit Glück einen dieser Giganten erblicken.



*Besonderheiten*: umgestürzte Bäume, Bootsverkehr,Welse, Wrack, Steilabfall











Drachenschwanz:

Der Stausee wird jetzt etwas flacher und es beginnt der Bereich der Flusskrebse. Der Drachenschwanz ist eine überflutete Landzunge, im Uferbereich wachsen Weiden im Wasser an denen man Krebse und Weissfischschwärme beobachten kann.



*Besonderheiten*: Krebse, Weissfischschwärme und deren Feinde













Droschkau Steilwand:

Hier wurde der erste Wels von Tauchern im Hohenwartestausee gesichtet. Ein seicht abfallender Uferbereich der in einer Steilwand endet, welche bis zum Flussbett abfällt.



*Besonderheiten*: Bootsverkehr, Krebse, Zander, Welse









Das Wrack liegt in ca. 6m Tiefe und ist stark mit Muscheln bewachsen.



Linkenmühle alte und neue Brücke:



*Besonderheiten*: Dampferanlegestelle, Fährbetrieb, Bootsverkehr gesprengte Brücke (unter Wasser), 1. Joch alte Brücke, Krebse, Zander 











Das Konrodkraftwerk:

Das Kraftwerk befindet sich ca. 5 Flusskilometer vor Ziegenrück. Es ist außer Funktion seit der Stausee seine Stauhöhe erreicht hat.



*Besonderheiten*: Turbienenüberläufe, viele Fische 









Es gibt hier einen Flachwasserbereich mit vielen Fischen, auch Welse wurden schon gesichtet.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Euch einen kleinen Einblick verschaffen#h


----------



## MinkaMaja (21. April 2005)

*AW: Interessantes über die Hohenwarte*

Wow Jana,das ist sehr interessant. 
Da hast du dir aber Arbeit gemacht.

Bianka


----------



## Zanderkisser (21. April 2005)

*AW: Interessantes über die Hohenwarte*

Richtig,saubere Arbeit Honigbienchen 

Vielleicht ergibt sich da ja mal ein gemeinsames Fischen...

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## honeybee (21. April 2005)

*AW: Tiefenkartenausschnitte / Hohenwarte*

Hallo Zanderkisser

Klar, warum auch nicht..........das erste Hohenwarte angeln dieses Jahr, läuten wir in 1,5 Wochen ein. Und da freue ich mich schon riesig drauf.


----------



## Zanderkisser (21. April 2005)

*AW: Tiefenkartenausschnitte / Hohenwarte*

Und ich fahr am Freitag in einer Woche mit meiner Frau nach Schweden!!!!!!!!!!Freu mich scho wie a kleines Kind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#a 
Aber irgendwann wird´s bestimmt mal hinhauen...#6 

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## Ghanja (21. April 2005)

*AW: Tiefenkartenausschnitte / Hohenwarte*

Fein recherchiert - hat man wenigstens schon mal einige Anhaltspunkte und kann sich auf einige Stellen konzentrieren bzw. gut vorplanen. Ansonsten wundert man sich nur, warum der Gufi 10 Minuten bis zum Grund braucht ...  :q


----------



## honeybee (21. April 2005)

*AW: Tiefenkartenausschnitte / Hohenwarte*

Ich habe nicht alles hier rein gesetzt, das einiges uninteressant und teilweise für Angler schlecht erreichbar ist.


----------



## just_a_placebo (21. April 2005)

*AW: Tiefenkartenausschnitte / Hohenwarte*

Echt klasse gemacht! *proud of you* ;o)
Vielleicht schaffe ich´s dort ja auch mal hin...


----------



## honeybee (22. April 2005)

*AW: Tiefenkartenausschnitte / Hohenwarte*



			
				just_a_placebo schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht schaffe ich´s dort ja auch mal hin...


 
Warum sollterst du es nicht mal an die Hohenwarte schaffen? Gut, von Riesa aus, ist es schon eine Ecke zu fahren.....


----------



## just_a_placebo (22. April 2005)

*AW: Tiefenkartenausschnitte / Hohenwarte*

Ich mache grad erst meinen Führerschein und weiß auch noch nicht so recht, wo mich das Leben in nächster Zeit noch so hinverschlagen wird.  Hoffentlich auch zur Hohenwarte!!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. April 2005)

*AW: Tiefenkartenausschnitte / Hohenwarte*

mensch Jana .. hast du dir viel Arbeit gemacht#6  ... ich schicke dir mal die Namen einige Gewässer von mir:q #h


----------



## Blackfoot (22. April 2005)

*AW: Tiefenkartenausschnitte / Hohenwarte*

Echt super von dir Jana,mach weiter so.

Gruss Blackfoot!#h


----------



## honeybee (22. April 2005)

*AW: Tiefenkartenausschnitte / Hohenwarte*



			
				Blackfoot schrieb:
			
		

> Echt super von dir Jana,mach weiter so.
> 
> Gruss Blackfoot!#h


 
Das werde ich. Als nächstes werde ich die Bleiloch in Angriff nehmen, falls da Interesse besteht.


----------



## Fliegenfänger (24. April 2005)

*AW: Tiefenkartenausschnitte / Hohenwarte*

@Honeybee
.... jetzt müßtest Du noch dem Posselt beibringen daß es wieder mal an der Zeit ist ein paar Fische nachzusetzen. Der hat zwar die Jahreskarte um 5 Teuros erhöht, jedoch glaube ich nicht daß für das Geld auch nur ein Fisch mehr als in den letzten Jahren in das Gewässer gelangt ist. 

Gruß Fliegenfänger


----------



## honeybee (24. April 2005)

*AW: Tiefenkartenausschnitte / Hohenwarte*

@Fliegenfänger

Uwe (Posselt) hat die Jahreskarten um 5 Euro erhöht, da er die neuen Schonzeiten übernommen hat. Was das besetzen angeht, weis ich nur soviel, das er schon besetzen tut, aber wenn ich Dir sage, das die Zander, die gesetzt werden, eine Größe von 5-7cm haben, weist du auch, wieviel von den 20000 Stk. noch übrig bleiben. 

Auch setzt er vermehrt Hecht. Voriges Jahr sogar fast das doppelte gegenüber den Zandern. Ich denke, das hängt auch mit der extrem besseren Wasserqualität zusammen. Ich denke Du weist selber, wie das Wasser vor ein paar Jahren aussah und wie das Wasser jetzt aussieht.


----------



## Fox (29. April 2005)

*AW: Tiefenkartenausschnitte / Hohenwarte*

Hi Jana,
saubere Arbeit!!
Gibts so ne seite auch über die Bleiloch Tsp.??
Oder gibts vielleicht vor Ort Tiefenkarten zu kaufen??


----------



## honeybee (29. April 2005)

*AW: Tiefenkartenausschnitte / Hohenwarte*

Hallo Fox

Soweit mir bekannt ist, sind keine Tiefenkarten, weder von der Hohenwarte noch von der Bleiloch käuflich zu erwerben.

Ich werde aber demnächst mich mal hinsetzen und so etwas in der Art für die Bleiloch zusammen stellen und ggf. auch hier einstellen.


----------



## biX (16. März 2010)

*AW: Tiefenkartenausschnitte / Hohenwarte*

Hat vielleicht noch jemand die Tiefenkarten aus diesem Beitrag? Bei Honeybee habe ich bereits angefragt, dort sind die Karten aber leider einem PC-Absturz zum Opfer gefallen.


----------



## Hyperspace (19. April 2015)

*AW: Tiefenkartenausschnitte / Hohenwarte*

Ist zwar schon bisschen Älter der Thread, aber wens interessiert: Auf der Seite sind die mittlerweile nicht mehr verlinkten Bilder bzw. "Tiefenkarten" (nehm ich zumindest an, weil der Text von Honeybee identisch ist)

http://www.hohenwartestausee.de/html/body_tauchplatzbeschreibung.html


----------



## Hoppea (5. April 2016)

*AW: Tiefenkartenausschnitte / Hohenwarte*

Hallo Jana, bin neu im Forum, vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich mich nicht so gut auskenne. Die Icons für die Kartenausschnitte lassen sich bei mir wedem auf Tablet noch smartphone öffnen. Gibts da nen Trick? Bin ziemlich gespannt auf die Tiefenkarten. LG


----------



## Larry Flynt (30. August 2016)

*AW: Tiefenkartenausschnitte / Hohenwarte*

Grüße Leute. 

Bin am Linkenmühler Campingplatz.  Habe heute früh ab  halb 6 mit Blinker wobbler  etc mein Glück probiert 2h.  Leider ohne Erfolg dann auf Pose gewechselt leider nur paar weissfische zu klein zum essen zu groß als Köfi .  Dann gegen Mittag in einer bucht am Campingplatz wieder Spinnrute  dann Pose da ging auch nichts.  Jetzt noch 2h Spinnrute an der gesprengten Brücke direkt an der Linkenmühle....  Jede Größe sowie verschiedene kunstköder brachten leider keinen Erfolg. Kein barsch kein Zander kein Hecht.  Jemand ne Idee für die abendstunden für mich?  Wäre sehr dankbar. 

Grüße Larry


----------

